# Gyuto profile ideas.



## Mike Davis (Nov 1, 2011)

I was thinking about a design for a gyuto, and i wanted your guys input. How do you think this profile would work?:scratchhead:
Handle:
Finger notch:
distance from handle to start of cutting edge:

I know a lot of you choke up on the blade to do a lot of your cutting and was wondering if this would be comfortable or not.






Let me know what you guys think of this idea
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Cadillac J (Nov 1, 2011)

That drawing reminded me of a Cutco chef's knife with more flat space and a less pronounced tip. I think yours looks like a really good blade shape---hopefully you don't use Cutco's steel in this baby! (obviously kidding)


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL! No...I was thinking more about the rounded finger area. As opposed to a flat choil against your finger, i want to make a rounded area for people to use as they use the knife. I was just thinking about comfort. Of course it will be completely rounded so there is no pinch points.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 1, 2011)

Profile looks good although knuckle clearance may be an issue. The notch, I don't know but it seems to me that it's not in the right place. Fujiwara Terayasu puts notches on some of his knives. That's probably a better spot.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 1, 2011)

This one that I did got good reviews from a chef and some of his students when I had them try it out:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 1, 2011)

I have long, skinny fingers, so I like big handles but small bolsters...so this looks fantastic to me. I really like this design. Just be sure to take the time to fully round ot that notch.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 1, 2011)

I love the profile. It reminds me of Yamawaku's gyuto, which to me is a good thing. The finger notch is a cool idea, and I like the placement. 
On one of my knives, I extended the "neck/machi area" and it made a BIG difference in knuckle clearance. The only way to know for sure is to give it a try.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 2, 2011)

As others mentioned, usually the finger cutout extends horizontally into the choil, not vertically into the emoto. You could incorporate a little relief into the choil as well if you'd like. The only other concern I would have is making the emoto look too thin (a la the Addict). But if you started with a taller than normal emoto and then carved into it I think you would be okay. Your drawing looks fine, I just wouldn't make it any slimmer than it already is. I like how the handle matches the contour on the cutout. I say try it out on your next knife!


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 2, 2011)

So...I remembered that i had a older Del profile laying around that he gave me so i figured i would try it on that....BTW....don't stick damascus into the etch and forget about it overnight lol....Need to sand this one down again and do it over lol





This is the start of it, hopefully later this week i will have some pics of it finished.
Thanks for looking and the comments


----------



## Lefty (Nov 2, 2011)

Mike, I REALLY like the choil groove. If you need a guy to see how it goes, well I know a guy....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 2, 2011)

I think you might need a smaller contact wheel to do the one that is in your picture. I like it, but I don't like having the notch extend over the heel.


----------

